# Collar size, when to use?



## bookreaderac (Dec 20, 2015)

Since I've been reading online a lot, even though I don't have a GSD yet, I'm wondering, when choosing a collar for them, what size is usually recommended. Online it's mentioned many times to use a 1 1/2" to 2" collar. Also, I've seen both that you can keep it on inside and out, and that others just keep it on outside. Is there any reason for this or just personal preference?

Thanks!

Amanda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Collar width is just preference.

I personally like the nice wide, decorated collars in 1.5-2" widths. Even my Shih Tzu had a nice, dressy 2" wide martingale.

Wearing time is part personal preference, part safety issue. If you have multiple dogs that like to wrestle lots of people take off collars just so there are not accidental injuries. There is also the risk of the collar or tags getting caught between crate bars.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My daughter teases me on the amount of collars i have for max but when i was young enough to earn a allowance i always bought leashes and collars for the dog. Now forget it all the great stuff they have now. I just change collars around alot. I have a two inch collar or maybe a little wider that he wears on occassions and for walks. If we go out for the day he wears it when my dad needs to let him out or if we have lots of company. He has all the tags on it god for bid he gets loose for some reason. In the house he wears no collar so he doesnt get that ring around his neck. -the fur starts to break beneath the collar and leaves that indent. He has the fursaver collar on for walks or playing and training outside. I also use a herm springer steel neck tech martingale collar for or if max starts pulling when on walks and sometimes training class. When he needs to go over some basic manners i will leave his fur saver collar on or a buckle collar with a leash on.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I think for the most part, it is all personal preference, with safety taken into consideration. A dog with a wider neck, a wider collar is safer, so that if the collar is pulled on, it isn't applying pressure to one solid spot, which is why a lot of people go with wider collars. I go with about a 1.5, mostly because 2 inches are hard to find around here.

Same thing as angelas said about inside vs. outside. It's personal preference and safety concerns. If you have more than one dog, it could get caught on the other dog's collar. So it's a good idea to not leave them attached when you aren't around. But if you are around monitoring, you could leave it on. Just your preference with the safety of your dog in mind.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Mine wear 1"collars every day, I do like the 1.5" too but they are hard to find and on my smaller girl they are a bit chunky especially when it's double leather.
The main thing I look for is a good solid buckle not a flimsy push together plastic snap


----------

